# Is anyone taking the refresher courses Clemson is offering in Greenville, SC?



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm getting excited...I'm hoping these course will help get me over the hump. Just wondering if any of you will be in the classes we me.

The info is here...

Is anyone taking the refresher courses Clemson is offering in Greenville, SC?

:tardbang:


----------



## cdnEngr (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have the url for the refresher course?


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 3, 2009)

look here...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9538


----------



## buick455 (Aug 4, 2009)

I took a course in the spring of 2008 but for me it was a waste of time. After taking this exam twice there is really nothing on the exam that I can not solve give more time and not being exhausted. For this reason I am just working problem after problem and working on speed and my quick reference guide.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 4, 2009)

It all depends on what courses you take. These Clemson courses will be the bomb. They are the same professors that taught the FE prep courses.


----------

